# Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate GMT



## RRMan03 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am seriously looking at purchasing this watch. Here is what I need. Does anyone already own this watch? If so your opinion of the watch. I really think this is a nice piece. Am I correct. All input appreciated. I need a GMT style watch. Any other suggestions are appreciated also.I have looked at Glaschutte Original and Ulysee Nardin.


----------



## jchem (May 14, 2010)

I really want one, but do not have one. Ball makes very high quality watches, but they are not at the same price point at G.O. and UN. The magnate GMT is a newer model, so I haven't seen a lot on the used market. Please note the warranties are not transferable.

At the UN/GO price point, look at the Rolex Explorer II. Very classic GMT watch. 

The Ball will have similar case quality and an arguably better bracelet. The major advantages to the more expensive watches you listed are in-house movements and brand recognition. The GMT has a chrono grade ETA movement though, so its accuracy and durability will be top notch, it just won't have the prestige. 

Once you decide whether or not you care about in-house movements, I could offer a few more suggestions.


----------



## c.capt (Aug 7, 2009)

The Magnate has the same bracelet as the Spacemaster line and the case and bezel are pretty much the same just thinner, so if you are looking for information about fit and finish of the piece, you can take a look at the Spacemaster reviews for more details and get a good idea of what it will be like. I personally own a Spacemaster X-Lume and can tell you that the quality of the watch along with the tolerances of the engineering rival if not exceed those of Breitling, Rolex, and other "higher end" brands. IMHO - bang for your buck, Ball always wins hands down.

As far as my thoughts on the watch (from owning a Spacemaster), I love the new crown guard assembly which now completely covers the crown. The bezel is also thinner and shorter than previous Hydrocarbons to make the dial opening larger which makes the watch wear larger. The bezel on the Magnate is even shorter as it does not rotate. It measures as a 42mm but wears more like a 44mm. The new dual deployant clasp is an engineering wonder with diver's extensions on both sides of the clasp so the clasp stays centered when extended. Like everything else on a Ball watch, the clasp was force-tested to some ridiculous amount (sorry I don't remember the exact measurement), but suffice it to say the clasp won't open unless you want it to! The bracelet includes two half links (which, when put together actually are the equivalent to one full link!) and is one of the most comfortable I have ever worn on a sport watch.

Another cool selling point about the Magnate that most people don't know about is that the 24-hour scale on the bezel is actually lumed with SuperLuminova impregnated enamel - a *VERY* expensive item to procure. Someone from Ball once told me the price per ounce and I can't recall it to save my life but it was crazy expensive. The only two companies using this type of enamel are Ball and Rolex.

As far as resale value goes, price discussion besides MSRP is not allowed on this forum. However, jchem is correct in noting that Ball warranties are not transferable to multiple owners.

I hope this has helped you somewhat. If you have more specific questions, please post them here and we will try to help you as best as we can! No matter what you end up choosing, you can't go wrong with a Ball watch!

~Joe


----------



## wheaton26 (Jan 8, 2009)

my father bought a magnate earlier this month and is really enjoying it. i haven't seen it in the flesh yet, but will next week. see below a few pictures he sent me in the meantime. i'd say go for it! fyi, someone stole one on ebay last week.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

May I know what is your budget?

GO and UN are more in-house hence, upper or mid tier in terms of luxury watches (not to mention the high price tag and maintenance that comes with them). Ball is in the entry level of luxury watches with reasonable pricing as well as ease of maintenance as any competent watch makers can service the ETA movements.

GO and UN are probably more exclusive and Ball is a watch that you can wear everyday for any occasion.


----------



## RRMan03 (Feb 24, 2011)

My price range is in what I want to wear and have. I am looking at a number of GMT style watches. I do love the gas tubes as I am out in the dark a lot.If you compare the bracelets on these watchs in you guys opinion who has the best clasp?


----------



## jchem (May 14, 2010)

If money is not a deciding factor, then you are at the point where you need to try on the watches and decide which you like more for yourself. 

When dealing with high quality luxury goods, "best" is a very subjective word. The one with the "best" clasp is the one who's clasp you like the most. All of the watches mentioned are very high quality, you could not do wrong with any of them. This said, however, each person with have their own thoughts and opinions on the "best."

If you would like me to share my personal views on the different watches mentioned, I am happy to do so.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

So I'm going to approach this under the assumption that you need some form of second time zone and go though everything in the Ball Line since a size preference was not given.

In the Engineer Hydrocarbon series besides the Magnate GMT already mentioned there is the Spacemaster Orbital GMT. This watch is huge 52mm across and 57mm long by 18mm high.










Next going in to Engineer Master series we have the Ohio GMT COSC:










Next to the Engineer Master II series we have four models. The first is the Aviator GMT which also comes in a cream color dial:









Next is the Aviator Dual Time:










Third is the Diver GMT DLC










And las if you wish to view all time zones at once the is the Diver World Time:









Remove the internal dive bezel and put it in a Trainmaster 41mm case with a globe dial and you have the Trainmaster World Time COSC:










Next in the Trainmaster series is the Cleveland Express Dual Time which is the only one that can be had in a Rose Gold Case (There are two SS variants also). This watch also has the UMT window and safe date change indicator (Photo from Ball USA Web Site):









The final Trainmaster is the Voyager that has a back lit second time zone that moves (Photo from Ball USA)









That is all for US multi time zone watches. There is a recently discontinued EMII GMT II which also had a back lit GMT window located at the 9. I believe it is still available in other parts of the world and some US AD my still have inventory. I have owned or do own about half of this list. If I was to pick a favorite it would be the Aviator Dual Time since it has the most readable second time zone, has killer lume, and can dress up or down. For the models I have not owned it would be a tie between the Trainmaster Cleveland Express Dual Time (with its raised applied numbers) or the Trainmaster Voyager (since you indicated that night time viability was a factor and this clearly indicates the time in two zones at night).


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

c.capt said:


> ...
> 
> Another cool selling point about the Magnate that most people don't know about is that the 24-hour scale on the bezel is actually lumed with SuperLuminova impregnated enamel - a *VERY* expensive item to procure. Someone from Ball once told me the price per ounce and I can't recall it to save my life but it was crazy expensive. The only two companies using this type of enamel are Ball and Rolex.
> 
> ...


The bezel lume is really quite impressive. I almost always wear my watch under a sport coat/dress shirt combo (while I'm sure fitting under the cuff was not a primary design consideration for my Spacemaster X-Lume, it fits/hides perfectly) and spend most of my time in the dark or dimmed office lights (really).

The bezel lume can _easily_ go 8 hours with a deliberate charge (I realize that's a subjective call...I guess my internal reference would be about 2 hours on my circa 2007 Hamilton in a very dark room with eyes fully dark adapted - such as awakening in the middle of the night)...it's not gonna take much technological innovation on the superluminova to make it a reasonable alternative to tritium tubes for a large fraction of users.

My opinion is that the tritium tubes help the most in dim light - too dim to read by ambient light but too bright for the eyes to dark adapt and see standard/super lume paint. In this very particular case, a black dial works best because the contrast is better...the lume looks prettiest in the darkest environment you can find...and just looks better and better as your eyes adapt...if you let them!


----------



## RRMan03 (Feb 24, 2011)

I definitely need 2 time zones. I also have to have a steel band,no rubber or leather and from 40-48 mm in size. I have a small wrist that is why I ask about the clasp. And I would appreciate anyones opinion on any GMT's you might have. I really like the Ball Magnate GMT. I also have 3 or 4 others I am looking at. GO, UN, Chopard,Graham. Not interested in gold just good old Steel.Anybody have any experience adjusting the bracelet for a small wrist. 6 5/8 to 6 3/4 on wrist.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I think this will be a little too much on your wrist size. About 7" is the minimum size for any EHC watch on a bracelet if sized to sit left of the wrist bone. The Magnate is not as tall as a Spacemaster but it is still a heavy watch. You can probably rule out the Graham also (can't say I've ever seen on on a bracelet either). The Aviators Dual Time on a bracelet or the World Time diver will work better on a smaller wrist.


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a 6 3/4 in wrist and have a EHC X-Lume on the way and while it sits tall on the wrist I don't feel that it is overly large on me. The curved lugs really help it fit to my wrist better than if the lugs came strait out from the dial. The jeweler has sized the band and it will most likely need 2 segments on each side removed so it will be pretty much be as small as the band will go so that it will fit. The X-lume is 41.5mm but I would not go larger such as the Orbital which is 45?mm. I would say go and look at one and see how it feels on the wrist.

While this isn't with the band sized but this should help give you an idea how one of the EHC's sit on a smaller wrist.








I will be going in and making a pmt on it soon and it should be sized by then so I will let you know how it feels in a couple of days.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

You know, my wife has a tiny tiny tiny wrist, and while my spacemaster glow didn't fit at all (the curved lugs were wider than her wrist so it could never sit properly), the watch didn't look too big on her. We were both very surprised since we both had always worn very small watches. I have a 7.25 in wrist. Hers is less than 6.


----------



## RRMan03 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a Rolex Explorer and it does not feel big at all. I like a heavy watch with a large case. I guess it just what you get used to. I also have a Breitling Colt Chrono so size is not an issue on either of these.Thanks for all the input. It helps.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

RRMan03 said:


> My price range is in what I want to wear and have. I am looking at a number of GMT style watches. I do love the gas tubes as I am out in the dark a lot.If you compare the bracelets on these watchs in you guys opinion who has the best clasp?


SInce price is not a deciding factor and u definiteily need readability in the dark, then your choice is definitely ball. (alternatively, luminox which also spots tritium tubes in their designs)

but of cos, best is to try each of the watches that you are looking at and see which you prefer. btw, which GO, UN models are you looking at in particular?


----------



## JohnnyT5 (Oct 5, 2008)

RRMan, you have a PM.


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

Oklahoma said:


> I will be going in and making a pmt on it soon and it should be sized by then so I will let you know how it feels in a couple of days.


So I went in and it fits fine on a smaller wrist. They do sit tall but don't seem overly large unless you have never looked at a mechanical watch and then anything larger than 38mm and 8mm thick seems huge and making a statement. Mine has the metal band and has 2 full size links removed and fits decently on a 6 3/4" wrist. I might remove 1 of the 1/2 links just to tighten it up a little so it can't move on me. There are still 1 full size link and 1 of the 1/2 links in on each side of the band to get it to fit my wrist so the band can go really small. If larger watches don't bother you you should be fine as the band will go more than small enough to fit even some of the smallest wrists. Also, with the dive extensions out I can fit it on the outside of my jacket in the winter so that when outside I can wear it over my jacket when skiing and such.


----------



## pexus (Jan 6, 2010)

i just have to say what a great post by samanator on all the models.......one glance and can learn all about GMTs in Ball...thanks


----------



## Ph0b)s (Jul 27, 2010)

I have Magnate GMT. By my personal opinion..the best looking GMT on market. Bracelet is simple amazing. looks larger that 40mm and also the feeling when wear is as 42-43 mm watches.
BALL becomes my favorite watch brand. Need to buy another one more sporty..MAD COW, or Diver with green inner bezel.


----------

